# Which pump for preservative sprayer?



## Shane_WY (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello. After a torturous summer in the Rockies, I am trying to build my own hay preservative sprayer. I have everything done but can't seem to get the pump right. I have tried two: One of them didn't have the GPM it needed, and the other had an automatic on/off switch that would make the pressure oscillate too much. I have about decided I need a bypass type pump instead. This is going on a one-ton square baler.

Would anyone be willing to walk out to the shed and look at their sprayer to see which pump is used on it? A make and model number would be great.

Thanks for any help.

Shane


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am sure someone will Shane....folks are kinda out of touch today with the holiday and bowl games and weather so just keep checking back. Howse things in the Cowboy state?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shane_WY (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I'm in no hurry. It'll be a while until I actually have to use it! I just got tired of having hay get rained on at 22-25% that I could have sprayed and baled with preservative. I decided I would not go through another haying season without a sprayer on my baler. Putting one on will ensure that I'll never have to use it, but if I wouldn't have done it I would have had the same conditions next season.

Wyoming is great, snowy, and cold. It's nice to have my work covered up for a while in the winter. Now if I could only get the cows to milk themselves.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

2.1 gpm "SHURFLO"


----------



## Shane_WY (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Is that the 8077 594 838 model? 100PSI? Does it have a demand switch or is it bypass?

Thanks!

Shane


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When you say one ton baler do you mean a 4x4 large square baler?

If so a single pump won't be enough unless you slow down a BUNCH.

The automatic unit I use on my round baler uses three pumps and at times I'm still limited on speed by pump output.


----------



## Shane_WY (Jun 20, 2011)

It is a 4x4. I have seen the ones with three pumps. I have the nozzle size to put out enough preservative and I can change the nozzle if I don't have the flexibility. My neighbor's setup uses a single pump, but unfortunately the make and model are no longer legible on his.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Shane_WY said:


> It is a 4x4. I have seen the ones with three pumps. I have the nozzle size to put out enough preservative and I can change the nozzle if I don't have the flexibility. My neighbor's setup uses a single pump, but unfortunately the make and model are no longer legible on his.


Northern Equipment has one that's rated at 5gpm and is suitable for use with round up, basically a guy in the area that custom builds applicators claims if it's rated for round up it will work with acid. Round Up is surprisingly abrasive.


----------



## Shane_WY (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks you, sir. I'll check it out.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

does a 4x4 Baler exceed 1 ton per minute in capacity. I haven't seen many set ups in the five gallon per minute capacity with 5 gpm pump


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> does a 4x4 Baler exceed 1 ton per minute in capacity. I haven't seen many set ups in the five gallon per minute capacity with 5 gpm pump


In good heavy hay after inputting weight and time per bale I've seen my harvestec claim I was making 69 tons an hour, of course that wasn't figuring in time to dump a bale or turn around on ends.


----------



## Shane_WY (Jun 20, 2011)

I figured the most I would be baling is one ton every 90 seconds. It takes about 2.5 seconds per plunger hit, and I shoot for 33 flakes per bale. The bales weigh around 1850 lbs.

The 5 GPM pump is rated at 5 GPM running open with no back pressure, ie. nozzles. As back pressure increases, GPM drops, so a 5 GPM pump at 45 lbs. of pressure may only be putting out 2 GPM.


----------

